# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الرقائق وتهذيب السلوك وتزكية النفوس >  لست عن نفسي راضيـــاً

## انصر النبى محمد

*قيل لأحد السلف : ما نراك تعيـب أحداً أبـداً ؟




فقال : لست عن نفسي راضيـــاً
حتى أتفـرَّغ لذم النـــاس !




اللهم اشغلنا باصلاح عيوبنا ولا تجعل الناس كل همنا
*

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

آمين، أحسن الله لي ولك.

----------


## أبو عبد المهيمن السلفي

​هذا الكلام يفهم على معنيين

----------


## ام حذيفه

الله المستعان

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

> ​هذا الكلام يفهم على معنيين


ما المقصود بالمعنيين؟

----------

